# Computer OS Survey



## Javaroma (Jan 5, 2005)

Just curious on the OS most of the users here are using Please vote in the poll its just for my idle curiosity


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

XP at home
2000 at work


----------



## ChrisLuce (Nov 20, 2003)

Home:

Laptop running XP Pro
Desktop running XP Pro

Office:

Desktop running XP Pro


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson (Sep 24, 2001)

Home: 2 desktops, 1 laptop running Mac OS X 10.3.x, 1 desktop running Win2K
Work: 1 desktop running Mac OS X 10.3.x, 1 desktop running WinXP SP2
Handheld running PalmOS 5


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Mac OS X 10.3.x, Windows XP, Linux (misc distros)


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

XP at work, dual boot between XP & Linux on home desktop, and iBook running 10.3.x.


----------



## TivoGeezer (Dec 3, 2003)

XP exclusively. However, I do own one Windows 98 machine but it is just a file server.

BTW, this is the wrong forum for this subject. It should be in the Happy Hour.


----------



## Javaroma (Jan 5, 2005)

Your right I didnt think about the place I posted this. We were talking Desktop and virtual access and was curious on how many other Mac Users there were out there. Sorry for the miss placed poll.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Downstairs: XP Home
Upstairs: Puppy Linux.


----------



## bud8man (Feb 13, 2004)

At Home, 2 XP Home laptops, 1 98SE work station
At work, XP Pro
Linux on TiVo...at home...not work


----------



## XenoWolf (Apr 2, 2004)

Mac OS X 10.3.8 on both my PowerBook G4 and my wife's iMac G5
Linux on the 3 machines upstairs in the office (SuSE 9.2)
Linux on the XBOX


----------



## Noland (Jan 28, 2005)

My machine has Suse and XP pro.
My daughter's is XP pro and Mandrake


----------



## JnApop (Feb 26, 2004)

Windows 98 on my old laptop (Firefox)

XP if my wife lets me use her system (Mozilla)
(read...if she's not looking)

Solaris at work (shhhhh) ( Mozilla)


----------



## Gazdagreat (Feb 26, 2003)

XP Pro at work

XP Home on my main Home PC
and 
Windows 2000 Pro on my Tivo Server


----------



## mgar (Feb 14, 2005)

XP and Linux at Home
XP, 2000, Solaris at work


----------



## Guyute1210 (Jan 3, 2005)

2 XP Pro, 1 2000 Server, 1 98SE (TiVo Maintainance machine) machines at home, XP Pro at work.


----------



## dev_null42 (Jun 4, 2002)

Home: Panther on PowerBook, Linux/Debian on three servers, dual-boot Debian + Win2k on one desktop, dual-boot Debian + Win98 on second desktop, dual-boot Debian + Win95 on second laptop, not sure what is on other various hard drives laying around

Work: Fedora Core 2 on workstation, Fedora 3 in a VmWare, Gentoo in a VmWare, Win 2k in a VmWare

What was the question again?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Javaroma said:


> Your right I didnt think about the place I posted this. We were talking Desktop and virtual access and was curious on how many other Mac Users there were out there. Sorry for the miss placed poll.


This type of poll has been done seveal times before in the HH.. It's safe to say that there are plenty of Mac people there.

If it's realated to TiVo, OSes at work probably don't mean much, unless you use TiVo at work.


----------



## Jotas (Mar 19, 2005)

1 XP Home
1 XP Pro
1 Win2K Pro
1 Linux OS
1 Win2K w/SAK
1 Win2K Server


----------



## jfelbab (Jan 18, 2002)

Running Mac OS 10.4.3 on most of my Macs.


----------



## Glen (May 9, 2004)

Home desktop running XP Home
Home laltop running Me
Work Computer running 2000
Work tills running 2000


----------



## FreedMegabyte (Jan 15, 2006)

eMac, (G4) OS Tiger 10.4.4
Home business
Voted OTHER ... does that count?


----------



## Andy Leitch (Apr 30, 2005)

AMiGAOS 3.9
AMiGAOS 4.0 beta


----------



## j_manley (Jan 18, 2006)

OS X 10.4.4 on PowerBook G4. 10.4.x should be added, if possible, so as to get an accurate Mac OS count (I marked 10.3.x so as not to unduely diminish the Mac count). 

I must ask, does anyone on this page actually need Windows, or do you simply use it by default? If it is the latter, I implore you to consider a Mac for your next computer. I have no vested interest in anyone using Macs, but I think the world would be a better place if the frustration and wasted time caused by Windows was reduced.


----------



## Malibyte (Jun 12, 2005)

5 Linux boxes (home network), including a laptop;
2 windows boxes for the kids, which generate more work than all the rest combined.
3 Linux machines at work.


----------



## Redux (Oct 19, 2004)

j_manley said:


> I think the world would be a better place if the frustration and wasted time caused by Windows was reduced.


But, given Original Sin, wouldn't that be stealing?


----------

